# how to ... ?  Videoreihe



## Highsider (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Erklärungen sind nicht immer perfekt, aber eine Diskussionsbasis.
Diese Videos können gern in anderen Threads verlinkt werden, wenn irgendwo Fragen zu den jeweiligen Tricks/Themen aufkommen. 
Es folgen noch einige Tutoriale mit der Zeit (als nächstes how to Tabletop und Tuck Nohand).

vonwww.myspace.com/TheMotionCircle 


Wheelie 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hy4st77SUE"]YouTube - How to wheelie tutorial german deutsch[/ame]
Manual
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE2o5ppzXVE"]YouTube - how to manual (deutsch)[/ame]
Bunnyhop (Notiz: Hier muss ich dem Jan widersprechen, ich habe den "Schokoladenfuß" generell vorn)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZd3DoRsx_U"]YouTube - how to bunnyhop (german)[/ame]
Barspin
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUIMivzy7aA"]YouTube - how to barspin (deutsch) MTB BMX DIRT[/ame]
360er
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_OUwh2ITtY"]YouTube - how to 360 (deutsch)[/ame]
Tailwhip
[ame="http://vimeo.com/6262243"]how to tailwhip (deutsch) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## poritz (3. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amon (22. Oktober 2009)

top
wan kommt der tabeltop??


----------



## Highsider (22. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht hab ich am wochenende zeit es zu schneiden. bin momentan etwas im stress, aber gut,dass du geschrieben hast. hätte es sonst wohl erstmal vergessen.
gruß,
sebastian


----------



## Schaaf (22. Oktober 2009)

Der Manual sieht so einfach und schnell aus. Bei meinem Downhiller muss ich irgendwie mehr ziehen :/ Und dann zieh ich entweder zu wenig oder zu viel.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Oktober 2009)

finde das mitm whip echt cool.
werds nächste saison mal versuchen, wenn meine knochen wieder alle da sind, wo sie hingehören


----------



## -Soulride- (25. Oktober 2009)

Kurze Anmerkung zum Wheelie:

Mir fallen lange Wheelies auf leicht ansteigenden Straßen deutlich leichter. Vermutlich weil man etwas mehr Druck beim treten hat und sich das "spielen" mit der Hinterbremse spart.
Außerdem wird im Video geschrieben die Arme sollen immer durchgestreckt sein, da muss ich etwas wiedersprechen. Ich bin vor kurzem vom Hardtail auf meinen Freerider gewechselt und hab mich am Anfang erstaunlich schwer getan meine Wheelies zu halten. Nach einigem rumprobieren komm ich jetzt mit leicht angewinkelten Armen besser klar. Meine Vermutung: Die RS Domain ist nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht, die zieht ganz schön nach unten. Mit durchgestreckten Armen muss ich mich dann (gefühlt) sehr weit nach hinten lehnen, was mir irgendwie nicht liegt.

Ansonsten: Schön die Wheelies üben, nach einer Weile machts richtig Spass. Und bitte mehr solche Videos!


----------



## -Soulride- (25. Oktober 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Der Manual sieht so einfach und schnell aus. Bei meinem Downhiller muss ich irgendwie mehr ziehen :/ Und dann zieh ich entweder zu wenig oder zu viel.



Geht mir genauso, mit dem Dirtbike siehts irgendwie nach "gemütlich zurücklehnen" aus. Aber probiers mal so: Anstatt einfach nur zu reißen trittst du mit passendem Gang noch ne viertel bis halbe Umdrehung, sollte dabei helfen das Vorderrad hoch genug zu kriegen.


----------



## Highsider (25. Oktober 2009)

ich komme auch mit dem downhiller hoch ohne zu treten. nur das halten kriege ich nicht so gut hin. 
zum wheelie: grundsätzlich heißt, anfangs. später ists egal. aber man sollte nicht die ganze zeit mit eingeknickten armen im wheelie fahren, das sieht blöd aus und macht nicht viel sinn.
leicht bergauf ist einfach, ja.
verbesserungen natürlich erwünscht.


----------



## Marc B (25. Oktober 2009)

Beim Wheelie kannst du dich ruhig weit nach hinten lehnen, solange deine Hinterradbremse gut funktioniert

P.S.: Ich habe beim Bunny-Hop-HowTo etwas kritisiert auf Youtube Ansonsten klasse Sache!


----------



## Schaaf (25. Oktober 2009)

Highsider schrieb:


> ich komme auch mit dem downhiller hoch ohne zu treten. nur das halten kriege ich nicht so gut hin.
> zum wheelie: grundsätzlich heißt, anfangs. später ists egal. aber man sollte nicht die ganze zeit mit eingeknickten armen im wheelie fahren, das sieht blöd aus und macht nicht viel sinn.
> leicht bergauf ist einfach, ja.
> verbesserungen natürlich erwünscht.



Hast halt auch verdammt schwere Parts am Bike. Meine 888 wiegt 3,7KG und die musste zu erstmal hochbekommen und wenn du dann einmal etwas schwankst biste gleich wieder mit 2 Rädern aufem Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider (5. November 2009)

@schaaf. meine 888 hatte 3,4kg und jeweils tiefe tretlager. alles übungssache.

how to tuck nohand ist online
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpnQuElxv9I"]YouTube- how to tuck nohand (deutsch)[/ame]

und tabletop
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jhZkWjgEII"]YouTube- how to tabletop (deutsch)[/ame]


----------



## MirSch (6. November 2009)

deine how to ... sachen sind der hammer sebastian!


----------



## amon (6. November 2009)

ich will auch den  tabletop können 
hab aber ein dh bike und würde an einem dirthügel duchschlagen(die bei uns sind extremsteil)
kan man den auch an einem andreen sprung lernen zb. double??


----------



## Schaaf (7. November 2009)

Erstmal machste mehr Öl rein damit die net durchschlägt. Da wo bei Dirt kaum belastung aufgrund der perfekten Landung ist...200mm zack weg 
Warum sollte es an nem Double besser/schlechter klappen? Der unterschied ist nur das in der mitte nichts oder erde ist.


----------



## amon (7. November 2009)

also ich main den dämpfer der ist dan duch beim absprung


----------



## poritz (7. November 2009)

dann würd ich dei feder härter abstimmen oda ne neue kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amon (7. November 2009)

k probire ich ma am sonntag aus aus danke für die tollen tips


----------



## Highsider (7. November 2009)

amon schrieb:


> ich will auch den  tabletop können
> hab aber ein dh bike und würde an einem dirthügel duchschlagen(die bei uns sind extremsteil)
> kan man den auch an einem andreen sprung lernen zb. double??



kannst es auch an einem normalen table oder double üben. an hipjumps(sprünge ums' eck) kann es einfacher sein. 

danke mirko


----------



## Schaaf (7. November 2009)

Was für einen Dämpfer hast du?
Bei nem Fox kannst du auch Luft reinmachen um es zu lösen.


----------



## amon (7. November 2009)

ja kan ich auch machen hab ein MANITOU


----------



## Thrasher (8. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Videos!

Bin Wheelie-mäßig auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Dirkinho (10. November 2009)

cool!


----------



## smarsh (11. November 2009)

Fetzt! Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (12. November 2009)

noch ein Tipp zum Manual: Lehn dich nach hinten UNTEN - das macht der beim Video auch der ist fast mit der Hose auf dem Hinterrad - das bringt echt viel.
Leider wirds beim Video nicht extra angesprochen.

Die Bunnyhop-Ableitung find ich jetzt nicht so dolle.
das "Mit den Füßen festkrallen" muss man viel genauer erklären.
Vor allem der hintere Fuß ist da wichtig -der steht so im 45° Winkel zum Boden und man drückt nach hinten/oben.
und ganz wichtig beim Bunnyhop-Üben: Schienbeinschoner
Da hab ich mal ne super Anleitung vom Hans Rey gelesen - mit kultigen ersten MTBs und den ersten Federgabeln... -werd ich mal posten wenn cih sie wieder finde


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Für was die Schienbeinschoner?


----------



## romainr (12. November 2009)

kann anfängern die schoner nur raten!!! sonst kans sehr schmertzhaft und blutig werden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

mh abgerutscht bin ich dabei noch nie. Mich beschäftigt viel mehr der Manual mit meinem Downhiller -.-'''' 
****ing 3,8kg Gabel


----------



## amon (12. November 2009)

ha
sag ma nichts
4,2
marzocchi shiver


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

haha wasen Gerät


----------



## amon (12. November 2009)

aber ich kan 2 meter ein Manual^^


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

naja soweit kann ichs auch durch simples hochziehen. Ich hab einfach nicht die Kraft das eine Stunde zu üben am Tag. Die Hände tun irgendwann weh..und wenn man zuviel reisst dann kommts mir zu schnell hoch und ziehe die bremse komplett und schlage mit guter wucht vorne auf


----------



## amon (12. November 2009)

wer kennt das nicht


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

nervt halt 
Ist mir einmal in der Fußgängerzone passiert und es kam grade so das ich zuviel gerissen hab und von rechts ham jemand und wäre mir reingefallen und men Reifen war genau auf Gesichtshöhe. Zack einmal Reifen inne Fresse..das wärs gewesen. Bam vorne aufgeschlagen ausweichen, ausatmen. Naja in 2 Jahren kommt eine Boxxer WC dran...dann hab ich keine Sorgen mehr


----------



## amon (12. November 2009)

warum erst in 2 jahren wegen den "kinderkrankheiten" oder weil keine kohle da isch?


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

keins von beiden!
Meine 888RCV wurd noch nichtmal richtig dieses Jahr gefahren und ist praktisch in fast neuem Zustand. Hab jetzt ein weiche Feder drinne, davor hatte ich grade mal 8-10cm von 20.
Wenn ein neues Bike herkommt, gleich Boxxer drinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amon (12. November 2009)

man immer die bonzen hier 

ich bin schüler und kan mir wegen geldmangel nichts neues kaufen


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Denkste ich bin kein SchÃ¼ler?
Ich trage Prospekte aus und spare fleiÃig. Ich hab 2700â¬ locker und kÃ¶nnte mir was feines kaufen aber das brauch ich fÃ¼rn FÃ¼hrerschein!


----------



## amon (12. November 2009)

ach so^^
bin aber erst 15 und da ist ein führerschein noch gaaaannnnzzzzz   weit weg


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Joah. BF17 ist nicht schlecht. Ich habs nicht gemacht wegen Motorrad parallel zum Auto. Geht bei bf17 schlecht


----------



## amon (12. November 2009)

naja damit lasse ich mir auch ma lieber zeit^^
außerdem brauche ich das geld für ein gescheites rad


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

so ists richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amon (12. November 2009)

k
da das kein icq ist denke ich wir mülln hier nicht mehr alles voll m´kay??


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

hehe


----------



## everywhere.local (12. November 2009)

wollt grad vorschlagen, ob ihr 2 hübschen euch nicht mal zum candle light dinner verabreden wollt ...


----------



## amon (12. November 2009)

ne ne 
lass ma lieber^^


----------



## Schaaf (13. November 2009)

Wie wärs denn mit dir mein Schnuckilein?


----------



## amon (13. November 2009)

ojeee^^


----------



## everywhere.local (14. November 2009)

jaja, neid ist die höchste form der anerkennung...

aber was flippst du denn gleich so aus? habe ich nen wunden punkt getroffen?
wenn du dich mit mir verbal prügeln willst, können wir das sehr gern machen. aber bitte spam nicht noch mehr diesen guten thread zu, als du es eh schon getan hast. schreib mir ne pm oder so. dann kannst du mir auch gleich mitteilen, was du an meinem foto auszusetzen hast. oder ist es pubertät gepaart mit sexueller desorientierung, die dich beschäftigt? 

egal. um es auf den punkt zu bringen: 
DON'T
SPAM
THIS
THREAD
!


----------



## Schaaf (14. November 2009)




----------



## amon (14. November 2009)

du haste bestimmt gemerkt das wir damit aufgehört haben den thread zu zumüllen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. November 2009)

ja Jungs, es reicht echt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (14. November 2009)

Ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen 
zum Thema, jetzt weiss ich was ich beim TT immer falsch mache  umgreifen heisst das Zauberwort


----------



## everywhere.local (26. November 2009)

ich hab mir grad überlegt, nächste saison mal den tuck anzugehn...
aber mal ne frage: scheppert das nicht im gemächt?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. November 2009)

wenn Du den Lenker nicht rechtzeitig zurück hast, auf jeden Fall


----------



## everywhere.local (27. November 2009)

ja das ist sowieso klar 
ich meinte beim "einrasten" ^^


----------



## Marc B (27. November 2009)

Kannst dir ja ein kleines Polster um den kantigen Vorbau machen


----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (6. April 2010)

ich hab da noch ne frage zum tabletop und zwar wenn ich links vorne fahr sollte ich den dann nach rechts oder nach links machen?? ich mach ihn zurzeit immer nach rechts, aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das is falsch, weil ihn alle anderen nach links machen 

Gruß


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. April 2010)

jeder hat so seine Schokoseite, liegt oft auch daran mit welchem Fuß man vorne steht


----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (6. April 2010)

ja des is ja klar  aber wenn ich jetzt links vorne fahre dann eher nach rechts oder nach links??


----------



## mtbdude (9. April 2010)

eher links für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (9. April 2010)

ok dann mach ichs falsch  aber ich finds nach rechts einfacher, naja egal, jedem das seine


----------



## mtbdude (10. April 2010)

ne also falsch is es nicht...es gibt kein falsch und richtig!
es gibt tipps und grundlagen für tricks aber die ausführung ist deine sache.


----------



## Philipipo (10. April 2010)

ich hab auch mal eine Frage: wie mache ich mit einem BMX einen Manual wenn ich ohne Bremsen fahre?????


----------



## Schaaf (10. April 2010)

Nach hinten ziehen und balancieren


----------



## mtbdude (10. April 2010)

hi,
balancierst mit den Beinen.
-Arsch nach hinten.
-VR hoch .
-Druch strecken oder anziehen von den beinen balancieren.
-üben,üben,üben,......


----------



## streetler (11. April 2010)

bitte helfen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455845&highlight=manual


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

